# I Hereby Renounce Civilisation and Start My New Life in a Local Tribe of Panda Bears



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I intend to eat a lot of bamboo and smoke weed and develop spotted fur. Do I have any last words for human society?? Yes. Yes I do.

**** ALL Y'ALL.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, my name is bobby too! I know how you feel man, but I tried that and what I've learned is you have to put up with peoples bull**** and seek their approval. That's just the way the world works like it or not as self depreciating as it feels.  Becoming a non-conformist and hermeting yourself away from society works only up to a point, and then you realize exactly why that dosent work and why 95% of society is lame but happy. But don't take my word for it, sometimes one just has to learn the hard way..


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Dude, I totally approve your decision. You're a boss.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL that would be epic... or at least the living with panda bears part lol but life isn't that simple and doesn't work out like that. :/ You gotta just learn to roll with the punches and reach for your goals no matter what kind of crap life plops in your lap. Otherwise you won't be happy or healthy. I've found happiness only comes from perusing a dream with your whole heart...

Though, I guess that means if living with pandas and smoking weed is your life long goal, you should have at it ROFL! Good luck with that


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

It's going pretty good so far. No one really judges me, I smoke weed and spend time with my new panda wife. I love my panda life.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

It's been 4 years, another update would be interesting


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ever since I became a cat my life has been great, I hope you enjoy your new life Panda.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Sounds interesting


----------

